# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  show aggregate total in pie chart

## ecav

How do I get a pie chart to show the total value of the pie somewhere on the
chart?

----------


## Christopher Scott [MSFT]

There's not really a way that's built into the chart to do this, but you can
accomplish the aggregation on the sheet, then link a text box to it.

For example, if your chart data is in cells A1:A4, enter in =SUM(A1:A4) to
cell A5. Then insert a text box on top of the chart (Insert > Picture >
Autoshapes). Select the textbox and in the formula bar type =Sheet1!A5

The textbox will be linked to that cell. You can add a label to it too, to
by entering ="Total: "&SUM(A1:A4) or something like that to cell A5.
--
Thanks,
Christopher

This posting is provided "AS IS" with no warranties, and confers no rights.


"ecav" wrote:

> How do I get a pie chart to show the total value of the pie somewhere on the
> chart?

----------

